# ddfhsdh



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Mount one of these to each side instead. it will not break. http://www.metoliusclimbing.com/supercam.html


----------



## aiza (Jul 20, 2013)

Well good news for us. nice link you shared. i already found this of different sites but not satisfied of that.


----------

